
Apple, Microsoft, Oracle Lead Unholy Patent Alliance Against Android - joelhaus
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Apple-Microsoft-Oracle-Lead-Unholy-Patent-Alliance-Against-Android-446031/
======
yalogin
Awful reporting. I stopped reading that bull shit after this -

The reason the non-Android phone makers are suing the Android phone makers is
because they formed a consortium to buy a bunch of patents from Nortel when it
went bankrupt.

These companies sued each other before the Nortel patents entered the picture.
Anyone who follows Android must know it. Its almost as if this guy came out of
his cave, googled a little about android and patents and wrote this article.

~~~
tzs
It actually got worse after that, where he started blathering about antitrust
based on the winning bid being 5 times higher than the opening bid.

------
hello_moto
What if... (this is probably a crazy naive "what if") all these legal stuffs
highlights the problem with the current patent systems and forces government
to start thinking seriously how to improve it?

Perhaps this drama should be blown out of proportion while we're on it so that
it stinks so bad that even "dumb" customers would start rallying against it :)

~~~
sliverstorm
I think the "highlights" are going to have to be much bigger.

For example, patenting "A legal document laying the ground rules for running a
nation", suing the United States for the Constitution, and _winning_.

Yes, the Constitution was written before the patent system even existed.

Like I said, it'd have to be _big_.

------
senthilnayagam
infographic of 37 android related litigation <http://twitpic.com/4c6an1/full>

google/android is not an angel, they have copied generously for building their
platform, which is illegal under current patent regime

but I do love innovation, maybe its high time we get rid of software patents
once for all

~~~
protomyth
aren't quite a lot of the LTE patents hardware?

